# Zeus X Mesh Dry Hits



## Oceanic Vapes (19/7/21)

Hi Guys

I desperately need your help, I've watched all online movies and I've wicked my new mesh probably like 15 times. I believe I've got the wicking perfect as there is a lot of wick under the mesh and thin wick just in the top of the filling wholes. i seem to be having problems with the suction in the tank. it seems like my bubbles don't come through. i thought it might be due to the weather making the 70/30 a little thicker? but i have less than a day before i get dry hits. right now i am on 30 watts on a .2 ohm and I'm about to throw this thing against the wall. when i open it there is no gunk on coil and a little burn on wick due to no absorption, hence no bubbles. does any one have suggestions for this specific tank, please


----------



## Stranger (19/7/21)

Loads of info here

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-zeus-x-mesh-rta-2ml-4-5ml-the-best-mesh-rta-yet.t66194/


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (19/7/21)

Thanks ive tried it all


----------



## Stranger (19/7/21)

Just a thought, have you used the same cotton each time ?


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (19/7/21)

Nope ive tried 3 different types

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stranger (19/7/21)

Then I am out of idea's other than upping the resistance. Mesh heats up very quickly and the science is telling me that the juice flow is not keeping up with the rate of vaporization.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/7/21)

Don't have the Zeus, but I'm using a Profile Unity and the cotton really needs to be tucked in tight through the mesh for it to wick properly. If it's a loose fit, you will get dry hits. I even tuck it in tight into the cotton retainer slots without issue, but then I do vape at below 25W.

Have a look at the review and discussions in the thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-zeus-x-mesh-rta-2ml-4-5ml-the-best-mesh-rta-yet.t66194/ .
@LeislB also had a little vid on wicking using normal rolled up Dischem cotton balls in the same thread. 
Same as what I use on the Profile with no issues.


----------



## Jengz (19/7/21)

Send some pics of ur build

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (19/7/21)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I desperately need your help, I've watched all online movies and I've wicked my new mesh probably like 15 times. I believe I've got the wicking perfect as there is a lot of wick under the mesh and thin wick just in the top of the filling wholes. i seem to be having problems with the suction in the tank. it seems like my bubbles don't come through. i thought it might be due to the weather making the 70/30 a little thicker? but i have less than a day before i get dry hits. right now i am on 30 watts on a .2 ohm and I'm about to throw this thing against the wall. when i open it there is no gunk on coil and a little burn on wick due to no absorption, hence no bubbles. does any one have suggestions for this specific tank, please



How long have you had the tank?.
This might not be your issue but when I have dry hits and I'm sure everything is correct I release the clamps and re-tighten it.


----------



## StompieZA (19/7/21)

Been using my Mesh X for the past couple of months and recently had the same issue.

What ended up fixing the issue is pressing the coil mesh down a little more and also thinning out the ends quite alot. 

Was getting dry hits and opened the tank, loosen the screws and slightly pushed the coil down even more and no issues since. 

Only have to wick around once every 2nd or so week and then still taste pretty good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/7/21)

Oh and im vaping around 45-50watts at 0.17ohm no issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (21/7/21)

Guys the problem has been solved, and you won't believe it, it was as simple as 3 different types of cheaper wick, bought CB v2 and all problems sorted, thank you @Stroodlepuff the vids also helped, but didn't work with that cotton.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (22/7/21)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Guys the problem has been solved, and you won't believe it, it was as simple as 3 different types of cheaper wick, bought CB v2 and all problems sorted, thank you @Stroodlepuff the vids also helped, but didn't work with that cotton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Glad you came right. 

Just got a second Mesh X yesterday, Cotton Bacon Prime, thinned ends and Wotofo A1 mesh coils cut and running perfect!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (22/7/21)

StompieZA said:


> Glad you came right.
> 
> Just got a second Mesh X yesterday, Cotton Bacon Prime, thinned ends and Wotofo A1 mesh coils cut and running perfect!


I have experienced that v2 is better than prime, I also see it all over the net, not sure what they changed in prime but many guys that tested out prime went back to version 2

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (23/7/21)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> I have experienced that v2 is better than prime, I also see it all over the net, not sure what they changed in prime but many guys that tested out prime went back to version 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Yeah i used to use V2, Seems that Prime is a little more compact so needs more thinning out.


----------

